# Which chip mod to choose for W8? GIAC or Wett?



## Duramax (May 24, 2004)

The W8 GIAC flash claims roughly the same performance gains as the Wett chip. The GIAC is roughly 2X the price. Am I missing something? What's the downside of the Wett (besides the 3 day wait)?


----------



## VWGUY4EVER (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: Which chip mod to choose for W8? GIAC or Wett? (Duramax)*

I've posted this many a time over the last year. The day after Waterfest 2003, I went to PES to have the software from my 6 speed ecu downloaded so they could forward the info to GIAC and have the chip written. I was told by PES that it would take a month or two. Late September I'm contacted and told that GIAC has the chip "90% written" but they want to dyno my car before & after. They have to arrange a AWD dyno and get back to me. now it's November and still no word so I e-mail Colin at PES and I'm told "after the holidays." So I call him just before Christmas to see if he has an idea of when,after the holidays as I will have to take a day off. No response... Another e-mail in January 2004.... No response.... An e-mail to GIAC USA directly.... No response... Fast orward to April 2004 and a conversation with Kelly Kay from WETT. I o/n her my ecu on a Monday. She downloads the info Tuesday and zips the file via e-mail to Germany. Wednesday she has the info, burns the chip and I have my ecu on Thursday and I'm happy as a clam since. Funny how PES could not arrange an AWD dyno for my car but I bet those AWD "Stage 4,etc" Porsche Turbos get to a dyno just fine... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif to PES and GIAC, and I really hate to do that considering PES was nothing but helpful when they chipped my 2001 GLX V6 5 speed but this is inexcuseable...


----------

